# Cleaning Sand Bottom Tanks



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

The other week I set up a 10 gallon aquarium with a sand bottom. I got the sand from Home Depot and thoroughly washed the sand so that all the dust and debris was removed. Now as it gets near time to clean out the tank, I wanted to know how to do it. I know I have to do a water change, but I wanted to know what was the best way to clean the sand. I know of some people who just take the skimmer and skim the top of it, but I just wanted to double check. Any help would be great.

Also does anyone know how big a freshwater blue lobster gets?

Thanks again.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Siphon tube works best just slightly over the top of sand not in it just skim it.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Will any of the sand be sucked up that way too? I'm guessing every few weeks i'll have to replace some of the sand as well then.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Wait a minute, home depot sand? Like old castle (southdown) tropical playsand? I hope this is an african cichlid tank! If it is silica, no worries but if its argonite, that means that the water has a high pH. 
Most of the sand will be there, it'll be too little to really notice if you do the syphoning right.


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

If the siphon tube lifts too much sand, put your finger over the exit end of the tube, allow the sand to fall back down into the tank, and don't put the tube so deep into the sand.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> Wait a minute, home depot sand? Like old castle (southdown) tropical playsand? I hope this is an african cichlid tank! If it is silica, no worries but if its argonite, that means that the water has a high pH.
> Most of the sand will be there, it'll be too little to really notice if you do the syphoning right.


 
lol why u hope?


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

It was Sakrete General Use sand.


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

Get some trumpet snails and kuhli loaches and you won't have to clean it so much.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't know if I want to get MTS because I fear my tank will be infested with them, like my 29 gallon is.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> Will any of the sand be sucked up that way too? I'm guessing every few weeks i'll have to replace some of the sand as well then.


Sand is quite heavy... the debris just loosely gets stuck on the surface so a not-so-closed vacuum action will probably solve the problem


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

It is tricky but what i do is hold the vacum at an angle and go over the top of the sand, and if any sand does get taken up i put my finger over the end to stop the water.

- Jonno


----------

